# Ärger mit Skyrim-Neues Spiel anfangen Fehler-



## Metalheadlool (27. Mai 2012)

*Ärger mit Skyrim-Neues Spiel anfangen Fehler-*

guten Abend
Ich verzweifle langsam an einem noch nie dagewesenen Fehler von Skyrim.
Zuerst mein System:
Prozessor:1075ti 3,0ghz Standarttakt(hochgetacktet auf 3,9ghz)
Ram: 8 Gigabyte
Grafikkarte: Saphire radeon hd 6870 oc

Mein Problem:
Alles Funktioniert bis ich im Menü ein neues Spiel starten will(muss),dann nähmlich bleibe ich im Menühintergrund.
Es geht nicht weiter und ich muss das Spiel per Taskmanager schließen.
Es könnte an einem Mod liegen aber ich habe schon alles gründlich durchforstet ich habe nur schon von mir verwendete mods drinnen die auch wirklich alle funktionieren.

danke würde mich freuen über eine schnelle Antwort.
mfg Metalhead


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2012)

Also, wenn es vorher ging, dann liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass doch irgendein Mod schuld ist. Manchmal kommt so ein Fehler erst durch ein Wechselspiel, obwohl die Mods einzeln klappen, oder aber es kommt ein Fehler dazu, weil das Spiel oder auch irgendwelche Treiber geupdatet wurden.

Sind denn alle Treiber und WIndows aktuell? Evlt. ist es auch Dein Virenscanner/Firewall schuld, also mal abschalten.


----------



## Metalheadlool (28. Mai 2012)

danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort ^^
treiber und windows sind aktuel
virenscanner (norton 360) war auch nich am schlammasel schuld 
schuld war vielmehr ein mod der mit irgenteinem script im konflikt stand
mich würde allerdings interresieren welches script da blockierte...
jemand ne idee?

ps: funktioniert jetzt wieder hab alle mods runtergeschmissen und neue eingefügt.^^
würde mich freuen um eine antwort auf die frage damit sowas das nächste mal schnell gelöst werden kann ^^


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2012)

Metalheadlool schrieb:


> danke erstmal für die schnelle antwort ^^
> treiber und windows sind aktuel
> virenscanner (norton 360) war auch nich am schlammasel schuld
> schuld war vielmehr ein mod der mit irgenteinem script im konflikt stand
> ...


 
Also, WELCHE Mod genau schuld ist, kann an sich nur sagen, wenn Du entweder mal Foren und goolge mit dem Fehler + dem Namen der Mods einzeln durchprobierts, ob es da ein bekanntes Problem gibt, oder wenn der Fehler erst nach Installation einer weiteren Mod auftritt - und dann weiß man immer noch nicht, ob die neue Mod es Schuld ist oder ob eine der alten Mods schuld ist, aber erst wegen der neuen Mod der Fehler dann auch sichtbar wird. Zb sagen wir mal eine alte Mod hat fehlerhafte Waffentexturen, was aber zuerst mal nichts ausmacht. Eine neue Mod will dann die vorhandenen Texturen aufwerten, trifft auf die fehlerhaften Texturen der alten Mod, und erst dann gibt es den Fehler.


----------



## Metalheadlool (30. Mai 2012)

nja dein beispiel mit den fehlerhaften texturen  ist schon aufgetreten aber diesen habe ich vollstendig gelöscht ^^"
der fehler lief ungefähr so ab:  ich bin im menü wo neues spiel,laden ,etc. steht dann klick ich auf neues spiel und es bleibt im menü,bzw. der rauch im hintergrund läuft weiter und das skyrim logo ist noch da
ich habe ebenfalls alles schon ausprobiert (mods einzeln durchschalten,etc)
nichts gefunden ohne ging es ja auch nich nur als ich es komplett neu installiert/runtergeladen habe ging es wieder


----------



## Dexter20 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe dasselbe Problem, habe den NexusModManager benutzt und hatte vorher eine Version drauf die ohne Steam und alles funktionierte. *hüstel, keine näheren erläuterungen* Auf dieser alten Version hatte ich auch ein paar Mods drauf. Nun habe ich mir das Spiel mit der Legendary Version nochmal gekauft und wollte nochmal von vorne Anfangen, aber, wie oben beschrieben, bleibe ich bei dem Drachensymbol, meinem Mauszeiger und der Nebelwand im Hintergrund hängen. Ich habe alle Mods auf der Festplatte gesucht und ausradiert, das Problem besteht jedoch weiterhin. Ich brauche dringend hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2013)

Hast Du denn Skyrim auch mal von Steam checken lassen, ggf. neu installieren lassen?


----------

